# KJV 1611 Edition



## Greg (Sep 15, 2007)

Does anyone have [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Holy-Bible-King-James-Version/dp/1565631609/ref=pd_bbs_4/103-3217053-5953429?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1189363083&sr=8-4]this[/ame] edition from Hendrickson Publishers?


----------



## JM (Sep 15, 2007)

I almost bought one, I found it too difficult to read, but it would look great on the shelf.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 15, 2007)

JM said:


> I almost bought one, I found it too difficult to read, but it would look great on the shelf.


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 15, 2007)

I have the Nelson fascimile. I think it is important to be able to read that kind of print. For one thing, a lot of reprints are coming out that have that kind of printing. There are Calvin's sermons on Job, Joseph Caryl on Job, any number of electronic PDF files coming out that look like this (or are even more difficult). All you have to do is to remember that v's and u's are often reversed, i often stands for j, and the spelling was not standardized at that time (hee for he, e's at the ends of many words, etc.). 

As a matter of fact, it is a great tool to have in the King James Version only debate, since you can ask the question, "Which KJV?" Don't get me wrong; I really like the KJV. But language has changed. What was for a long time the most accurate translation (and actually still has it over modern translations sometimes) is no longer accurate, though not by its own fault.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 15, 2007)

I have it. Judging by the cover, it looks like Hendricksen took it over from Thomas Nelson, which had been publishing it since at least 1990.


----------

